# Motor DC Brushless de unidad de CD



## Jose (May 5, 2005)

Estimados:

Hace poco desmonte una unidad de CD, puesto que deseo aprender a manejar el motor que hace rotar el CD para la lectura de los mismos.

El inconveniente que tengo es que deseo buscar la datasheet de dicho motor el cual, viene rotulado con los siguientes datos: Nidec, ks-49, r17806, 24c 183-6080.

A pesar de buscar con diferentes ordenes de busqueda no he contado con suerte. 

Este motor cuenta con 10 pines.
Donde puedo conseguir datos acerca de este?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 9, 2005)

Estos motores de corriente continua (DC) llamados Brushless (sin escobillas) funcionan con un estator en donde están arrolladas 3 bobinas en configuración estrella y un rotor en donde esta dispuesto un imán permanente. Para lograr el giro del motor se utiliza 3 señales triangulares, una para cada bobina con un desfase de 90 grados entre ellas, además para mantener el sincronismo se utilizan 3 sensores Hall sectorizados cada 120 grados.

Los pines que salen del motor están dispuestos así: 3 pines de entrada para las bobinas en estrella, 2 pines de salida por cada sensor Hall, y 1 o 2 señales de polarización para todos los sensores Hall.

Para utilizar este motor debes recurrir a un driver, como por ejemplo el BA6840 el cual se encarga del control y sincronismo del motor, la velocidad de este se ajusta con un pulso PWM en la entrada del driver.

Te recomiendo que busques los drivers y sus notas de aplicación, así podrás sacarle provecho a estos motores.


----------



## cesartm (Mar 18, 2008)

Hola a todos, he estado buscando información acerca de estos motores ya que segun explican  son mas eficientes, no generan ruido y corren muy bien pero en un solo sentido y solamente puedes cambiar esto con lo que dice Lion usando su driver, mi duda es si hay alguno que no cumpla con lo que dicen los companeros de los mensajes anteriores, principalmente no usando su controlador y otra es usando los clasicos 2 cables de alimentacion + y - para modificar el sentido de giro, encontre este ojala cumpla con lo que necesito ya que lo voy a comprar, chequen esta foto y si tienen otra opcion por favor dejenme saber. Gracias


----------



## ale09 (May 27, 2009)

como les va?estoy acumulando información sobre circuitos para controlar la velocidad de un motor brushless trifasico, y agradeceria cualquier aporte que puedan hacer, el motor que tengo es uno de aeromodelismo.


----------

